# G3 Clay Mitt OMG !



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Had a day off today and the sun came out 

Nipped to Halfrauds and picked up a G3 Claying Mitt&#8230;.

Gave the RS a 2 Bucket wash and rinse. Then filled my bucket with water and and 2 cap fulls of Swissvax shampoo and began to apply the water and suds with the Microfibre side of the G3 Mitt. Then flipped the Mitt over and used the 'Clay' side. Did the whole car in an hour ! Then dried off with a towel, applied a layer of G3 wax then a thin coat of Poorboys QD.

The results are amazing  Not one blob of tar anywhere !!!!!

You guys must try this Mitt


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Stunning results, going to give that a go this weekend, if the weather is kind! What colour is your car, looks a lovely creamy colour or is just the pic and you car is white, either way fantastic and those rotors are perfect with the colour.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

billypicard1 said:


> Stunning results, going to give that a go this weekend, if the weather is kind! What colour is your car, looks a lovely creamy colour or is just the pic and you car is white, either way fantastic and those rotors are perfect with the colour.


It's my gay camera settings on my phone mate 

It's Ibis White

8)


----------

